

Identity Crisis: Wives of Immigrant tech workers struggle to find purpose - mhlakhani
http://www.seattletimes.com/pacific-nw-magazine/while-their-husbands-work-immigrant-wives-often-struggle-in-this-new-land/

======
deskamess
The curse of the H4. An issue near and dear to my heart. It has been 10+ years
since my wife worked. While we moved to a country with friendlier/easier
immigration, she is finding it impossible to work in the tech field due to the
'experience and work gap'. She is forced to look at other avenues but she
enjoys/enjoyed coding and tech in general. I know how I would feel if someone
told me I could no longer be involved in tech.

If anyone has any ideas on overcoming the 'gap' in tech or other fields, let
me know!

